

Show HN: Tamber | Always Have An Awesome Concert To Go See - alexirobbins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAoSiwpaoW4

======
hardwaresofton
While I couldn't imagine anyone other than hipsters holding the phone, the
video was actually really well made and simple, and it definitely introduced
your product to me (I sat through the whole thing). Looks pretty awesome.

